

Gauging Craziness: Why I own an iPod Classic - thoughtpeddler
http://blog.michaelsinanian.com/2011/05/15/gauging-craziness-why-i-own-an-ipod-classic/

======
code_duck
It seems that the optimal solution would be to obtain a modern device with
removable media. I wish Apple hadn't decided to make storage size part of
their pricing model, and offered a card slot.

My Motorola Droid phone has a micro SD slot, with a max size of 64 GB. It
would be a lot more convenient to carry a phone and 6 memory cards than a
phone and an iPod Classic.

~~~
PagingCraig
Sansa Clip+ also uses micro SD cards. That being said I used to have most of
my music around with me all the time, but there was no point in that. It just
degraded into this: <http://i.imgur.com/p8Egi.png>

I bought a Clip and I just load up music now and then that I am currently
listening to a lot.

------
recurser
I used to be in a similar boat, with a bit under 300GB of music, until the
great music-cull of 2009, when I deleted the whole lot and started from
scratch. These days I keep it under about 6GB - if something new can't fit on
my phone, I delete albums until it does. This has been pretty tough at times,
but it has the advantage that I don't have anything in my library that I don't
absolutely love :)

------
jmathai
That's no iPod classic, this is:
[http://photos.jaisenmathai.com/users/jmathai/photo-
large/485...](http://photos.jaisenmathai.com/users/jmathai/photo-
large/485258/)

